# Help with injured wood pigeon



## lil me

Hi

I found an injured wood pigeon around 6 weeks ago, there was blood on one of his/her wings, the flight feathers on this side were all missing. Flight feathers on the other wing a few missing, all other feathers were coming out every where.

I bought an indoor dog cage and put him/her in it with two branches, food and water. He/she looks more than well, his/her feathers are looking shiny, no more feathers dropping out. His/her flight feathers have grown back on the wing that had few flight feathers missing. The flight feathers on his/her other wing are all missing, no new ones.

Will they grow back?

I was quite annoyed at a neighbour who told me to let him go, he said because he/she cannot fly im cutting off his/her blood supply that is needed to grow the flight feathers. Is this true? I was angry at his ridiculous knowledge to let him/her go, he/she would not stand a chance.

It is definitely a wood pigeon, if I talk to him/her (human talk) he jumps along the branch towards me and back again, continuously, so he/she isn't nervous any more.


Can you advise me further please, I live in the UK but miles from any bird sanctuary

Thanks


----------



## Feefo

You are doing the right thing, hopefully the flight feathers will grow back and he will be able to fly again. If you let him go now he would become easy prey for a predator.

What part of the UK are you in? Nearest city will do. Some sanctuaries believe in PTS wood pigeons that cannot fly in the belief that they don't adapt to captivity, but some have disabled aviaries in which they can settle.

Cynthia


----------



## lil me

Thank you! I knew I was doing the right thing, I just wanted to make sure I was not doing more damage.

Im in Wakefield, ive looked on the list and the nearest to me is Selby, I am happy to look after him/her until the feathers grow back, if not then I will still look after him unless I can find a sanctuary that has other pigeons that cannot fly.

I am feeding him wild bird seed, hanging fat balls and corn, oats, is there any thing else, I did read some where they gave cat food?

Thank you for your advise


----------



## Feefo

No, he won't need cat food but you could try introducing him to greens like rocket, spinach and romaine lettuce. 

Cynthia


----------



## jonnybravo

If allotments are anything to go by they love cabbage and broccoli. There's also an abundence of wild holly (and similar) berries that you can pick off the bushes for free and i know they love them as they're constantly in the bushes in my garden. Seed can be pretty expensive. Have you tried making your own fat balls? You can make a cheap tray using lard and sunflower hearts or crumbs baked in the oven. http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=792963


----------



## amyable

Good post, always good to know how to save money.


----------

